

Let your site visitors mine BitCoins for you - paolomaffei
http://www.bitcoinminer.com/

======
ColinWright
Nice to see that having search still doesn't prevent people from submitting
the same stories over and over again:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2560148>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2566365>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2604593>

